# SSOTM May 2017 -- Voting!



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

*SSOTM May 2017*​
*Which is your favorite?*

E.G. Axiom23.39%ile66 Alder One1016.95%PrideProducts Main Frame1016.95%PrideProducts Axiom1932.20%slingshotnew Rubins1220.34%E.G. Jelly610.17%


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

E.G. Axiom










ile66 Alder One










PrideProducts Main Frame










PrideProducts Axiom










slingshotnew Rubins










E.G. Jelly


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

E. G. AXIOM

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Is it too late for a submission???

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Guys, these are great!!


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

It's getting to the point that I won't vote for a rig unless it's banded anymore.


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm just not going to vote except for those that are banded. I wouldn't call it a comedy though. You have your opinion and I have mine.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice to know I'm not alone on the banded/not banded issue. I am aware of the rules, but when it comes to my vote I go by my rules. Gotta be banded. It's hard enough to pick one out of all the great slingshots that get nominated, seeing how the bands and the band-attachment method looks gives the voter more information to go by.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

bradclark1 said:


> It's getting to the point that I won't vote for a rig unless it's banded anymore.


Never mind I wrote before I saw the other comments 
My question was already answered


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

bradclark1 said:


> It's getting to the point that I won't vote for a rig unless it's banded anymore.


So you can vote for alder by ile66 or rubins by slingshotnew or don't vote.
(Rubins by slingshotnew had a banded picture but it didn't used:







)


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

E.G Axiom

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't want to stir up any trouble, but I thought that was the rules after the big fiasco last year after MJ won SSOTM with just bands in his hands.

They had to be shown with the bands on to be eligible ?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Just read the rules... my bad!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

i think this event has passed it's zenith. it no longer represents the best slingshots of the month. With no disrespect to any maker or nominations (it is not a put down to realize that some slingshots are clearly better than others) the current standings as of the time if this post could not be considered an accurate description of slingshot of the month. The dynamic difference in quality of build,finish,materials, and artistic ability is not reflected by the voting.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I disagree because of subjectivity YSYEO. Opinion isn't fact. Yours is the perspective of a master builder. Mine is the perspective of an awestruck enthusiast- still captivated by shiny things... Tastes are as varied as the materials used to craft these beauties. For you, perfection may rest in an engineering dilemma solved, or in some other aspect of implemented precision during the build. For me, a particular slingshot may remind me of a cherished event, or person, heck- I may just like the colors. I think the diversity in our "quality filters" is a good thing, a true thing, and more of a strength than a weakness.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm glad that Genoa agrees with me that there is a controversy. Thanks for your support boss!!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

votint for your favorite color or whatever and not the best slingshot makes SSOTM a Participation Award.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You trivialize my friend. That's not like you-

Your criteria for judgement is simply different than mine. Both are legal...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> votint for your favorite color or whatever and not the best slingshot makes SSOTM a Participation Award.


Which parameters determine the "best" slingshot...without actually holding it and shooting it, though?
I personally base my decision on which one looks the best, because it is all I have to go on...a lot of which is finish, types of materials, grain quality (if wood is used) or pattern...
A slingshot could be a simple green tree fork with all the bark intact...as long as it is functional...so, really we are voting on artistic expression, and which one connects with our own personal idea of the "best"

I personally prefer wood over any other type...so, I am more incline to find a wooden frame more desirable....

My personal opinion is that there should be a contest for hobby builders...and a separate one for sellers....the hobby builders clearly have a disadvantage due to limited tools and supplies....I always avoided voting (this was my first time) because of this reason...there were always so many amazing shooters, but it would be unjustified to not pick the absolute nicest one, which is always one of the trademarked shooters

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> you said:
> 
> 
> > votint for your favorite color or whatever and not the best slingshot makes SSOTM a Participation Award.
> ...


I feel Ike I might be the only one of us that knows the definition! Hahaha. Also and this will prob come as a surprise to you but being hypocritical does not make one necessarily wrong. And I still stand by my choice. I gave distinct reasons to support my selection.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> You trivialize my friend. That's not like you-
> 
> Your criteria for judgement is simply different than mine. Both are legal...


If you feel trivialized it's on you, as it was not my intention. And to think you have some sort of insight into my thought process is sorta laughable.

I realize people have different paradigms in which they view and judge the world. That's great. I love diversity. The best slingshot could be and has been on a number of occasions a well shaped stick. How the currently nominated natty is doing so poorly in the standings is beyond me.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > you said:
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I personally love that two friends (at least, I'm assuming they're friends) brought together by a common interest who are thousands of miles away from each other are able to hold an interesting philosophical discussion about art and craftsmanship as if they were face to face. I also am impressed that despite differences of opinion, they are showing more maturity (so far) than many of the world's current political leaders. Keep it up guys .


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Why so aggressive Genoa? You get your feelers hurt? If you need a hug I'm there for you man.

Now, you are erroneous in the assumption that I strongly wanted a banded slingshot policy. I do like seeing slingshots ready to use but find it neither here nor there.

You are correct about some of the frames being heavily influenced but have clearly failed to see that a few of them are perhaps the finest examples of those frames in existence.

Lastly I shan't shut up sir! So to you I say GOODDAY!!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

ISAIDGOODDAY!!!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Hahahaha!!!!

Perhaps you might look up sarcasm as well!!!!!

Hahahahah


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Guys. In all honesty - if only banded slings were only submitted the choice range would have been slim pickings... I think it would be fair that as long as a catapult could be obviously banded its fair game. I'd consider a band as something that is superfluous to the art/craft of the artefacts in question, and a band change = a new slingshot by that definition...

And I disagree on the Alder - its influenced... they all are in one way or another. These are all individual pieces made by skilled craftsmen. If there were naturals which were 'totes-amaze' I'm pretty sure they'd be nominated. I'd also think that importance or discovery may well be a factor to which I may influence my vote.

I'd be very surprised if the winner is not one who deserves the accolade (even if its not my choice).


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Just change it to Frame Of The Month (as an art form). It's kind of obvious which frames are never going see the light of day as a slingshot. Has anybody seen pictures or video of the pristine frames target shooting or whatever?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

bradclark1 said:


> Just change it to Frame Of The Month (as an art form). It's kind of obvious which frames are never going see the light of day as a slingshot. Has anybody seen pictures or video of the pristine frames target shooting or whatever?


Actually I have. I know the owner of one of the frames and have seen him live stream shooting it.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm with YSYEO. I think that I have a hard time with the SSOTM is because there are times that the winning frame is not what a lot of those of us would consider something that is worthy of it. I'm ready for the onslaught of inevitable responses to that, and I know my opinion is just that, my opinion. I have a hard time when there are incredibly constructed frames and they are beat out by a natty. I'm sorry, but the maker had nothing to do with the grain pattern that was present when the peeled the bark off it and sanded it down. Mother nature did that. Maybe it should be changed to something else, but not be SSOTM anymore. I remember the days when SSOTM was really something to behold, the top makers all had beautiful and functional frames nominated, all made with great care and craftsmanship. Maybe its because of those days that I feel SSOTM has lost its luster, but it has for me. There are some of us makers who are pretty close and talk often, and many don't bother posting work here anymore, because, why bother.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

peppermack said:


> There are some of us makers who are pretty close and talk often, and many don't bother posting work here anymore, because, why bother.


If all they are here to do is post to win SSOTM, I'd prefer not to see them post too.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

That's not why I post, or them for that matter. But when nominated and then superior work loses out to a natty.......


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

For the record - I read YSYEO's comment about the natty as he's surprised its not more voted for... not less...

To be honest I find some natty's way more work than some other made-from-scratch-substrate. There are a few custom natty makers that are jaw dropping in their skill - Sharker / Bob Fionda...

In some ways its easier to slap a few slices of micarta/carbon/alloy together and make something look interesting. If you have access to a good range of equipment, have time or if you are using a core - its even easier. Peppermack - I know where you're coming from but you're wrong.

Interestingly since joining the forum I've learnt loads, seen some nice work (seen some absolutely awful work too) - but on the whole there's not been much of a popularity contest. Granted in some cases there's been a little personal advertising here and there to a targeted audience - but no foul.

And lets face it - no-one here wants to listen to a group of their 'heroes' bellyache about option's that aren't theirs or have the right to question.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

peppermack said:


> I'm with YSYEO. I think that I have a hard time with the SSOTM is because there are times that the winning frame is not what a lot of those of us would consider something that is worthy of it. I'm ready for the onslaught of inevitable responses to that, and I know my opinion is just that, my opinion. I have a hard time when there are incredibly constructed frames and they are beat out by a natty. I'm sorry, but the maker had nothing to do with the grain pattern that was present when the peeled the bark off it and sanded it down. Mother nature did that. Maybe it should be changed to something else, but not be SSOTM anymore. I remember the days when SSOTM was really something to behold, the top makers all had beautiful and functional frames nominated, all made with great care and craftsmanship. Maybe its because of those days that I feel SSOTM has lost its luster, but it has for me. There are some of us makers who are pretty close and talk often, and many don't bother posting work here anymore, because, why bother.


Some builders (like myself) use the grain patterns in a natural fork to determine how they sculpt a natural...
It isn't always just peeling off bark, sanding smooth, and then adding finish.
That's like telling a hand sculptor that their work isn't as good as a cast and mold artist...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> peppermack said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with YSYEO. I think that I have a hard time with the SSOTM is because there are times that the winning frame is not what a lot of those of us would consider something that is worthy of it. I'm ready for the onslaught of inevitable responses to that, and I know my opinion is just that, my opinion. I have a hard time when there are incredibly constructed frames and they are beat out by a natty. I'm sorry, but the maker had nothing to do with the grain pattern that was present when the peeled the bark off it and sanded it down. Mother nature did that. Maybe it should be changed to something else, but not be SSOTM anymore. I remember the days when SSOTM was really something to behold, the top makers all had beautiful and functional frames nominated, all made with great care and craftsmanship. Maybe its because of those days that I feel SSOTM has lost its luster, but it has for me. There are some of us makers who are pretty close and talk often, and many don't bother posting work here anymore, because, why bother.
> ...


Lets agree to disagree....I didn't say that that I didn't like the sculpting of some nattys, I said that as a builder you had nothing to do with the grain that is inherent in the fork. You've revealed it, but had no hand in its creation. .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

peppermack said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peppermack said:
> ...


So how do you feel about wood in general? If you had to select a nice board to scale a core with - you too had nothing to do with its inherent grain or spalting... or is it OK because its been selected (like a natural fork may be)? Sounds like a grey area to me.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

peppermack said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > peppermack said:
> ...


Yup...it takes more skill/talent choosing scales than it does exposing just the right amount of grain and incorporating it in the over all shape of a natural (sarcasm) lol...
Carver's and sculptors can sleep well knowing that everything they create was already done by nature...lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

mattwalt said:


> In some ways its easier to slap a few slices of micarta/carbon/alloy together and make something look interesting. If you have access to a good range of equipment, have time or if you are using a core - its even easier. Peppermack - I know where you're coming from but you're wrong.


lol, thanks for informing me I'm wrong nearly all the frames I build I have designed from scratch, as well as most of the cores. So what your saying is designing a frame from scratch, laminating up the layers, and shaping it, with tools and by hand, and then sanding it for hours is easier than shaping a natty? You Sir, are on crack. I've made plenty of natty's, they can be a challenge, but are certainly not harder than the process mentioned earlier. I could make the same argument for your naturals that you made for a laminated frame. All you do is do some shaping, sand it, throw some finish on it, done. you are just revealing what is there, not creating it. There are plenty of people that are using the same sort of power tools on nattys that I use on my frames.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

mattwalt said:


> So how do you feel about wood in general? If you had to select a nice board to scale a core with - you too had nothing to do with its inherent grain or spalting... or is it OK because its been selected (like a natural fork may be)? Sounds like a grey area to me.


I love wood, I use it in other capacities, just not on frames. I do not like its inherent instability, and the effect a bad fork hit can have on it. I've done plenty of woodworking.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Like this.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

brucered said:


>


Nice! that seriously made me laugh!!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

peppermack said:


> That's not why I post, or them for that matter. But when nominated and then superior work loses out to a natty.......


If the natty won, wouldn't that make the natty superior? The majority votes would suggest that it was preferred...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Superior? In what way? More aesthetically please to the 4% of ssf members who care enough to vote maybe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

How about we all stop the Naturals vs Materials debate?

All it's doing is pissing off the natural makers and the material makers. No one is going to win this argument or debate.

The votes speak for themselves. Naturals rarely win or place. Vote or don't vote, but this entire fiasco is getting ridiculous and is starting to insult and belittle makers of both types. I have the utmost respect for makers of any frames that people put time and effort into.

In the end, a good shooter can shoot both.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Well put, Bruce. :iagree:


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok. Will do Sir. I value everyone's opinion even if I disagree. To each his own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I wasn't intending to insult or belittle anybody...and I hope I didn't inadvertantly do so...if so, I apologise...I was merely voicing my opinion and asking questions...

I would never judge anybody's build styles harshly...or call their trade skills into question, even if I felt compelled to do so...only a douchebag would do something like that...and I'm not a douchebag (at least that's what my wife tells me) :/

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

So which is better, flats or tubes?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> So which is better, flats or tubes?


Going from the frying pan into the fire, are we? Lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I hate it when posts set-up divisions between us. I've learned to become sensitive to it. Slingshooting is a tranquil endeavor for all to share and enjoy, regardless of your forking tastes. Disputes like these are usually started by over-the-toppers. Through-the-forkers rarely behave this way.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> I hate it when posts set-up divisions between us. I've learned to become sensitive to it. Slingshooting is a tranquil endeavor for all to share and enjoy, regardless of your forking tastes. Disputes like these are usually started by over-the-toppers. Through-the-forkers rarely behave this way.


Lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

wow, that was retarded..

awesome.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

peppermack said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > In some ways its easier to slap a few slices of micarta/carbon/alloy together and make something look interesting. If you have access to a good range of equipment, have time or if you are using a core - its even easier. Peppermack - I know where you're coming from but you're wrong.
> ...


You're misreading me. I'm just saying that both have equal merit. Building from scratch is an additive process, where from a branch subtractive. As such from scratch starts from a design - where a branch requires contemplation and the ability to change the design process along the way. This also implies that a branch is flawed from the outset - and shaped to something more ideal. Where from scratch its not quite the same, as you are starting with a fixed idea and implementing it.

Both approaches take skill - and both are equally important. Its like comparing DuChamp or Warhol to Rembrandt.

From your wording - you're agreeing with this statement in principal anyway.

And NaturalFork - Tubes Obv's ;-)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Last point. Of the 4% of members who care to post, and the 4% who care to vote are the general representative audience. Then whatever wins is their choice. If you don't like that post more and vote.

Its like complaining after the fact when your president gets voted in.

Also its not like this is form money - its just a fun exercise - and an acknowledgement of skills - as appraised by the 4% who care. After spending 2 years studying Philosophical Aesthetics - if they care its fair.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

peppermack said:


> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those aren't banded 

Enzo Trapper is nice (assuming it is one) - that the n690 one?


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

@ peppermack

Not to change the subject but is the bottom knife for sale?


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

The one on the bottom is a Enzo trapper, scaled with ironwood.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

peppermack said:


> The one on the bottom is a Enzo trapper, scaled with ironwood.


Nicely done!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## J3553 (Nov 11, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> bradclark1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just change it to Frame Of The Month (as an art form). It's kind of obvious which frames are never going see the light of day as a slingshot. Has anybody seen pictures or video of the pristine frames target shooting or whatever?
> ...


----------



## J3553 (Nov 11, 2015)

For those that have to see a banded slingshot and yes it sees the light of day. I shoot it almost everyday. I don't collect slingshots and I don't buy them to be paer weights. If I don't shoot something anymore I give it to someone who will shoot it.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

J3553 said:


> For those that have to see a banded slingshot and yes it sees the light of day. I shoot it almost everyday. I don't collect slingshots and I don't buy them to be paer weights. If I don't shoot something anymore I give it to someone who will shoot it.


That's a pretty badass shooter!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## J3553 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks dude. Lewis is the man imo.


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

J3553 said:


> For those that have to see a banded slingshot and yes it sees the light of day. I shoot it almost everyday. I don't collect slingshots and I don't buy them to be paer weights. If I don't shoot something anymore I give it to someone who will shoot it.


Well, that's one and nice to see. You and one other are the exception rather then the rule I'd guess. I'm not out to start a fight, I'm just stating my opinion on the Slingshot of the month. To me a sling shot is banded, without the the band it is just a frame.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

bradclark1 said:


> Well, that's one and nice to see. You are the exception rather then the rule I'd guess.


Where are you getting you info or is it a complete assumption?


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

brucered said:


> bradclark1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's one and nice to see. You are the exception rather then the rule I'd guess.
> ...


Complete assumption hence 'You are the exception rather then the rule I'd guess" sentence. I did edit that quote to make my opinion more clearer. Why, do you know different?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

if all dinks are dongs, and some dongs are wanks, then all dinks are definitely wanks?


----------



## bradclark1 (Jan 26, 2016)

honorary pie said:


> if all dinks are dongs, and some dongs are wanks, then all dinks are definitely wanks?


Yeah, I'd have to agree. :iono:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Why is this such a controversial topic? Builders are only making the frames...it only takes a tiny bit of imagination to visualize bands on them...

An argument could be that it isn't a functional slingshot without bands...but the contest isn't really about function, is it?
If you saw a beautiful painting without a frame around it, would it be disregarded as art because of the lack of frame?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

As much as I enjoy seeing and knowing a frame is shot, I vote on the one I would want to shoot myself.

When the banded debate came up a while back, some makers expressed their thoughts. They don't band for sale and leave that up to the consumer. When that was mentioned, it made total sense to me.

I know they are Slingshots and can imagine how the band attachment would work. Whether someone buys it to shoot or strictly show off online, it makes no difference to me.

This one is done anyone, so we can all start the debate again in June. Congrats to Pride, the other winners and all nominees.


----------

